# castrazione



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

*Repubblica Ceca,castrati i pedofili*

*Già 94 persone sottoposte a intervento*

_Mentre anche in Italia infuriano le polemiche sulle violenze su donne e bambini, fa discutere quello che accade in Repubblica Ceca dove, negli ultimi 10 anni, sono stati castrati 94 pedofili, violentatori ed anche esibizionisti. A protestare è la commissione contro la tortura della Ue che parla di "pratica barbara" che non può essere tollerata. Ma il dibattito è aperto e in Europa molti altri paesi chiedono di seguire l'esempio di Praga._
_In Polonia, lo stesso premier Tusk ha chiesto una legge che permetta la castrazione chimica, almeno nel caso di pedofili recidivi, dopo che un uomo di 45 anni aveva violentato la sua giovane figlia generando due bambini. Lo stesso si chiede in Spagna, dopo l'uccisione di un bambino da parte di un pedofilo, già più volte condannato. A non essere contrari sarebbero pure il presidente francese Sarkozy e l'ex cancelliere tedesco Gerhard Schroeder, dopo una serie di episodi di cronaca che hanno avuto come protagonisti alcuni pedofili.

In Italia la proposta della Lega sulla castrazione chimica sarà discussa nel ddl sulla sicurezza e sulla violenza. A dirsi favorevole a provvedimenti del genere contro i pedofili c'è anche Antonio Di Pietro col suo partito Italia dei Valori. Anche Walter Veltroni, quando era ancora segretario del Pd aveva fatto una parziale apertura: "Non escluderei la castrazione chimica - aveva detto Veltroni - se però ci fosse la garanzia che funziona". Decisamente contraria la presidente dei senatori Pd, Anna Finocchiaro:"Lo Stato - ha detto - non può imporre una punizione corporale di questo genere. Lo vieta la Costituzione"._



che volete che vi dica..io son d'accordo


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che volete che vi dica..io son d'accordo


 
bhè dai, per gli esibizionisti mi pare davvero esagerato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per i pedofili e gli stupratori sono d'accordo pure io


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Repubblica Ceca,castrati i pedofili*
> 
> *Già 94 persone sottoposte a intervento*
> 
> ...


 

Per i recidivi pure io...non ho mai approfondito, però, se funzioni ossia se comporti un calo della libido (malata aggiungerei) di queste persone o se li renda solo impotenti. In questo secondo caso mi sa che non servirebbe a molto...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Marzo 2009)

l'avevo letta pure io stamattina su mediavideo sta notizia
io sono d'accordo x pedofili e stupratori
x gli esibizionisti forse e' esagerato


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

si per gli esibizionisti è esagerato ma per gli altri ci sta tutta

lale credo abbiano un calo


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x gli esibizionisti forse e' esagerato


gli esibizionisti mi hanno sempre fatto ridere.
che cavolo di gusto c'è ???


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si per gli esibizionisti è esagerato ma per gli altri ci sta tutta
> 
> lale credo abbiano un calo


 

Bhè allora io sono d'accordo. Gli esibizionisti mi fanno incazzare quando si "esibiscono" davanti ai bambini. Se lo fanno a me è disgustoso ma in fondo non così drammatico


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Marzo 2009)

io sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè allora io sono d'accordo. Gli esibizionisti mi fanno incazzare quando si "esibiscono" davanti ai bambini. Se lo fanno a me è disgustoso ma in fondo non così drammatico


se non son pedofili lo fan prevalentemente con donne.Oddio , io da ragazzina li beccavo spesso e malvolentieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	












però devo dire che al 99% si limitano ad esibirsi senza fare altro..

castrazione no ma una tiratina o una pinzettata sì


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gli esibizionisti mi hanno sempre fatto ridere.
> che cavolo di gusto c'è ???


ricordo una volta che c'era sto tizio albanese che girava dalle mie parti e aveva il viziaccio di tirarsi giu i pantaloni e braghe davanti a tutti in un parchetto dove bazzicavo.....una volta che ero con una coppia di amici (lui e lei) un p'o rozza e rissosa...diciamo quel genere di persone con cui nn vuoi averci mai da litigare.....appena videro il tizio che si esibiva lei ando' avanti in prima linea e tiro' fuori un paio di forbicine quelle che si usano x tagliare le unghie e muso a muso gli ringhio' ' :"se entro 3 secondi non ti rivesti e sparisci giuro che te lo stacco qua davanti a tutti......." era cosi' decisa che un p'o' intimori' pure a me,l'esibizionista in questione cambio' espressione e spari' a gambe levate e non si fece piu vivo


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non son pedofili lo fan prevalentemente con donne.Oddio , io da ragazzina li beccavo spesso e malvolentieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ricordo una volta che c'era sto tizio albanese che girava dalle mie parti e aveva il viziaccio di tirarsi giu i pantaloni e braghe davanti a tutti in un parchetto dove bazzicavo.....una volta che ero con una coppia di amici (lui e lei) un p'o rozza e rissosa...diciamo quel genere di persone con cui nn vuoi averci mai da litigare.....appena videro il tizio che si esibiva lei ando' avanti in prima linea e tiro' fuori un paio di forbicine quelle che si usano x tagliare le unghie e muso a muso gli ringhio' ' :"se entro 3 secondi non ti rivesti e sparisci giuro che te lo stacco qua davanti a tutti......." era cosi' decisa che un p'o' intimori' pure a me,l'esibizionista in questione cambio' espressione e spari' a gambe levate e non si fece piu vivo


 
che poi scusate, ma quando lo esibiscono è sempre molle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi non gli dà manco piacere?


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi scusate, ma quando lo esibiscono è sempre molle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non ho mai voluto guardare.....non ti so dire


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ricordo una volta che c'era sto tizio albanese che girava dalle mie parti e aveva il viziaccio di tirarsi giu i pantaloni e braghe davanti a tutti in un parchetto dove bazzicavo.....una volta che ero con una coppia di amici (lui e lei) un p'o rozza e rissosa...diciamo quel genere di persone con cui nn vuoi averci mai da litigare.....appena videro il tizio che si esibiva lei ando' avanti in prima linea e tiro' fuori un paio di forbicine quelle che si usano x tagliare le unghie e muso a muso gli ringhio' ' :"se entro 3 secondi non ti rivesti e sparisci giuro che te lo stacco qua davanti a tutti......." era cosi' decisa che un p'o' intimori' pure a me,l'esibizionista in questione cambio' espressione e spari' a gambe levate e non si fece piu vivo


 

Infatti da quel che so io a questa gente basta trovarsi davanti qualcuno di tosto per scappare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi scusate, ma quando lo esibiscono è sempre molle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma quali esibizionisti hai visto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quelli che ho incontrato io o erano già in erezione o si masturbavano.
Ricordo uno che si mostrava in galleria in duomo ...aveva una "cosa" che mi ha davvero stupito che sentisse la necessità di quel gesto che non suscitava che riso (in quel contesto nessuno si sentiva minacciata...) perché avrebbe ben potuto trovare estimatrici ed estimatori.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quali esibizionisti hai visto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Infatti solitamente sono persone del tutto innocue. Non credo cerchino estimatrici...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quali esibizionisti hai visto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in soldoni...aveva un marmittone di tutto rispetto??


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quali esibizionisti hai visto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> in soldoni...aveva un marmittone di tutto rispetto??


----------



## ranatan (20 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per i recidivi pure io...non ho mai approfondito, però, se funzioni ossia se comporti un calo della libido (malata aggiungerei) di queste persone o se li renda solo impotenti. In questo secondo caso mi sa che non servirebbe a molto...


Da wikipedia: "La *castrazione chimica* è un tipo di castrazione, solitamente non definitiva, provocata da farmaci a base di ormoni.
Il farmaco agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone."

Io sono d'accodo  che venga utilizzata per gli stupratori e per i pedofili.
Anche se forse basterebbe lasciarli in galera per tutta la vita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in soldoni...aveva un marmittone di tutto rispetto??


 Un pitone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Da wikipedia: "La *castrazione chimica* è un tipo di castrazione, solitamente non definitiva, provocata da farmaci a base di ormoni.
> Il farmaco agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone."
> 
> Io sono d'accodo che venga utilizzata per gli stupratori e per i pedofili.
> Anche se forse basterebbe lasciarli in galera per tutta la vita!


Non è detto che la reclusione sia la migliore soluzione per qualsiasi reato.
La pena per un reato ha diverse funzioni.
La principale, mi sembra di intuire da molti scritti, sia dare soddisfazione alla vittima e alla società (e non credo sia trascurabile questo per la tranquilla convivenza e il riconoscimento dell'autorità), ma la pena dovrebbe avere anche la funzione di deterrente e di rieducazione.
Il carcere non credo che sia il migliore deterrente, anche perché chi compie un reato di tipo caldo (ovvero connotato emotivamente, non è lo stesso per chi compie reati freddi come truffatori) non considera neppure concretamente le coseguenze possibili, come chi tradisce è coinvolto emotivamente e non considera le conseguenze devastanti se venisse scoperto (se solo uno/a si immaginasse a dire ai figli quel che ha fatto ...non lo farebbe). Ovvio che è solo un esempio...
Quindi non credo che neppure servirebbe a questo neppure la castrazione chimica come non serve (dove esiste) la pena di morte (che invece serve, molto, a creare consenso e immagine di stato forte e che tiene l'ordine e aiuta a tenere controllati altri aspetti della sociatà...).
A questo punto bisogna domandarsi se serve per evitare la reiterazione di un reato che viene sì considerato odioso, ma non abbastanza da far prevedere la detenzione permanente.
Io dubito che serva perché, benche la diminuzione del testosterone, possa far diminuire l'aggressività, credo che quei reati siano solo reati di violenza e non espressione di sessualità. Come esempio basti ricordare che uno dei colpevoli del delitto del Circeo era impotente e ha ricompiuto stupro e omicidio dopo più di trentanni.
Cosa poi sia meglio fare ...non lo so.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un pitone


quindi non si trattava di esibizionismo ma ....di beneficienza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi non si trattava di esibizionismo ma ....di beneficienza


 O forse aveva solo un problema di ..spazio insufficiente...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O forse aveva solo un problema di ..spazio insufficiente...


santoro, si contenga!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> santoro, si contenga!!


 ..eh perché tu non l'hai visto...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..eh perché tu non l'hai visto...


ora ci scherzo ma a me capitò al liceo di fare l'autostop con tre compagne e di salire (io davanti) in macchina di un porco lurido esibizionista che tirò fuori una roba spaventosamente fuori misura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi spaventai moltissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora ci scherzo ma a me capitò al liceo di fare l'autostop con tre compagne e di salire (io davanti) in macchina di un porco lurido esibizionista che tirò fuori una roba spaventosamente fuori misura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma di quello ci rido perché era chiaramente innocuo in que contesto (in duomo!) e ...incredibile


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di quello ci rido perché era chiaramente innocuo in que contesto (in duomo!) e ...incredibile



c'era un maniaco che quotidianamente si piazzava sempre alla fermata dell'autobus, ti veniva dietro e ti sussurrava: che belle orecchie che hai!!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

A me no nè mai successo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me no nè mai successo.....


forse li disturbava e distraeva il rumore delle mascelle che lavoravano incessantemente


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse li disturbava e distraeva il rumore delle mascelle che lavoravano incessantemente


 

























   mannaggia, che mi sono persa!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era un maniaco che quotidianamente si piazzava sempre alla fermata dell'autobus, ti veniva dietro e ti sussurrava: che belle orecchie che hai!!


----------



## ranatan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora ci scherzo ma a me capitò al liceo di fare l'autostop con tre compagne e di salire (io davanti) in macchina di un porco lurido esibizionista che tirò fuori una roba spaventosamente fuori misura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me era successo in autobus mentre tornavo da scuola (facevo la seconda liceo).
L'autobus era zeppo e dietro di me si è messo un tizio che ha cominciato a strusciarmisi addosso. Ricordo che all'inizio pensavo di stare capendo male io e che a causa della folla magari lui si accostasse, per sbaglio, troppo a me. Dopo poco però ha cominciato anche a toccarmi, al che mi sono girata di scatto e anche una signora vicino a me se ne è accorta. Gli hanno urlato tutti addosso e pare che fosse un habituè.
Per giorni sono rimasta turbata. Se mi fosse capitato 10 anni dopo credo che il tizio non ne sarebbe uscito fisicamente sano!


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era un maniaco che quotidianamente si piazzava sempre alla fermata dell'autobus, ti veniva dietro e ti sussurrava: *che belle orecchie che hai*!!
















 ... neanche un maniaco serio riesci a raccattare...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... neanche un maniaco serio riesci a raccattare...


ma lo diceva  a tutte, cazzone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sapessi quanti ne raccattavo invece...mi han funestato tutta l'adolescenza


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma lo diceva a tutte, cazzone*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 un feticista delle orecchie  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E' ben strana la gente...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un feticista delle orecchie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che io abbia delle orecchie da urlo è indiscutibile ma capperi! che si contenesse un po'


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era un maniaco che quotidianamente si piazzava sempre alla fermata dell'autobus, ti veniva dietro e ti sussurrava: che belle orecchie che hai!!


 ma..ma...ma...ma...eri tu????????


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

alle superiori i soldi che mi passavano i miei genitori erano pochini e quindi facevo la cresta (anzi diciamo che non lo compravo affatto) sull'abbonamento dell'autobus e nel metro' utilizzavo lo stesso biglietto decine di volte. Tutto questo per potermi comprare le sigarette. quindi ogni pomeriggio per tornare a casa e per fare prima facevo l'autostop. 
mi ricordo di tre episodi che per fortuna non hanno mai avuto conseguenze.
il primo fu un camionista che mi tirò su e cominciò a fare discorsi sulle donne e si limitò a chiedermi se mi masturbavo. gli dissi di no (che falso!) un po' scocciato e quindi il discorso finì lì.
un'altra volta beccai un tipo che aveva delle riviste in mezzo ai sedili e ad un certo punto ne tira fuori una e aperta me la piazza sulle gambe. le riviste erano tutte porno gay. senza scompormi e per fare vedere che non avevo paura (mentre non era così) ed in silenzio comincio a sfogliarla con nonchalance e lui ad un certo punto mi chiede "ti interessano?" e io gli rispondo "no, l'articolo non mi interessa" e gli chiedo di farmi scendere lì dicendogli che ero arrivato anche se non era vero.
il terzo (quello che mi ha fatto poi desistere dal fare più l'autostop) era un tipo con un gran bel macchinone (mercedes mi pare), vestito bene e che inizia a chiedermi con molta gentilezza a che scuola andavo, se andavi bene..tutto in maniera garbata e simpatica e ricordo che era anche simpatico perchè fece una battuta divertente che non ricordo e ci mettemmo anche a ridere. arrivati a circa metà del percorso cominciò a chiedermi se avessi voluto andare con lui all'aeroporto (abito vicino a linate) e alla mia risposta negativa fu molto insistente e ad un certo punto girò per un'altra strada e io gli dissi che poteva lasciarmi lì che ero quasi arrivato e che me la sarei fatto a piedi.. di tutto punto lui mi dice che voleva parlare ancora un po' e che mi avrebbe riportato lì dopo aver fatto un giretto in macchina. a quel punto ero terrorizzato e siccome avevo sempre nel giubbotto il mazzo di chiavi misi la mano in tasca intenzionato a bucargli la faccia con una chiave se mi avesse messo solo una mano addosso. per fortuna (mia e sua) non lo fece e cedette alla mia insistenza di portarmi a casa e mi feci lasciare parecchio lontano...da quella volta non ho fatto più l'autostop. da solo. mi sono trovato un compagno di strada che abitava vicino casa mia e ci davamo appuntamento alla stessa ora tutti i i giorni per fare l'autostop insieme.

per fortuna nessuno di questi si è mai calato le braghe per farmi ammirare l'ambaradan...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

anch'io ho avuto gran brutte e numerose  esperienze di questo tipo  da adolescente.
Il risultato è che da ben 20 anni non prendo un mezzo pubblico neanche a morire, o la macchina o piuttosto a piedi o taxi.
Quanto possano essere dannosi questi piccoli pezzi di merda con delle ragazzine/i è enormemente sottovalutato.
Anche leggere che gli esibizionisti sono innoqui mi fa un po' incazzare. 
Persone adulte e mature oggi lo possono dire, all'epoca avevo quasi il terrore di uscire di casa


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io ho avuto gran brutte e numerose esperienze di questo tipo da adolescente.
> Il risultato è che da ben 20 anni non prendo un mezzo pubblico neanche a morire, o la macchina o piuttosto a piedi o taxi.
> Quanto possano essere dannosi questi piccoli pezzi di merda con delle ragazzine/i è enormemente sottovalutato.
> Anche leggere che gli esibizionisti sono innoqui mi fa un po' incazzare.
> Persone adulte e mature oggi lo possono dire, all'epoca avevo quasi il terrore di uscire di casa


 io mi sono intimorito anche dopo solo con l'ultimo perchè con gli altri avevo avvertito che non si sarebbero spinti oltre se non ad una mia indecisione alle avances. l'ultimo fino alla fine ho avuto proprio terrore che mi mettesse le mani addosso...


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io ho avuto gran brutte e numerose esperienze di questo tipo da adolescente.
> Il risultato è che da ben 20 anni non prendo un mezzo pubblico neanche a morire, o la macchina o piuttosto a piedi o taxi.
> Quanto possano essere dannosi questi piccoli pezzi di merda con delle ragazzine/i è enormemente sottovalutato.
> Anche leggere che gli esibizionisti sono innoqui mi fa un po' incazzare.
> Persone adulte e mature oggi lo possono dire, all'epoca avevo quasi il terrore di uscire di casa


 io mi sono intimorito anche dopo solo con l'ultimo perchè con gli altri avevo avvertito che non si sarebbero spinti oltre se non ad una mia indecisione alle avances. l'ultimo fino alla fine ho avuto proprio terrore che mi mettesse le mani addosso...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

repetita iuvant


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> repetita iuvant


----------

